# Master of Business Card Throwing



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

that was pretty good!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That was fun to watch. I have seen stage magic where they sailed playing cards to do some of the same type of stunts , but not as good. I later found out magicians sometimes have a special frame to place the card in for their tricks. This guy just seems to have a business card. Would like to see that in person.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

That one is probably real because they are trying to promote the video recorder, the ability to capture sharp details. I watched this so many times in a row!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's got to be the perfect Asian insult.

"So after all my lobbying (Japanese for "funding hostess bar binges") of the past year, will you buy my product?"

"Perhaps." (Japanese for "sod off and die")

*<WHACK>*


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

he is the master.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

He don't need no stinking slingshot! -- Tex


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Yet, another inexpensive stress release activity and entertainment those with too much time on their hands can practice!

A good friend of mine can throw playing cards and business cards in that manner as well. I bet he can hold his own with that kid in speed and power, but when it comes to accuracy out to longer ranges, I can't imagine him standing a chance against this prodigy....









Thanks for sharing - John


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Can you imagine him throwing credit cards?


----------

